
Google Guy, Please Check Your Math. How Network Bias Predicts Sexism in Tech - CodeLikeAGirl
https://code.likeagirl.io/google-guy-please-check-your-math-7ec36cf8fa69
======
itronitron
'technical enough' << I think managers (of projects, people and products) have
a huge responsibility to avoid the 'technical scale' trap that inevitably come
up either explicitly or implicitly. It is an easy trap to fall into as the
too-technical team member who is rattling off technical details as solutions
in meetings is perceived as reducing the risk of the project when they may
just be limiting it. Managers (or whoever is running the meeting) need to
watch for this as it blocks others from participating.

------
vfulco
His reasoned opinion has been bludgeoned into obscurity because he "wouldn't
wear the ribbon". Everyone move along to the safe topics which get us no
further in improving understanding of each other.

